# dudas especificaciones transistores bjt npn



## gongonni (May 25, 2010)

hola!
posteo a ver si alguien me hecha un cable ya que estoy empezando y tengo algunas dudas con los transistores BJT NPN en cuestión.. Estoy haciendo un circuito (mi primer circuito) para controlar un relé (usando un PIC).

Los transistores, se controlan mediante tensión o intensidad a la base? Lo digo porque mi PIC tan solo puede dar 3.3V i 4mA máximos.. En un principio pensaba usar un BJT para activar el relé, pero ahora no sé si seria mejor usar un BJT directamente que pueda soportar las características eléctricas...

Os explico con más detalle la parte eléctrica:
El circuito que estoy dimensionando se alimentará con una Fuente de PC, por lo que no debeis preocuparos si será suficiente o no, la respuesta es que va sobrada. el circuito se encarga de iniciar la electrólisis mediante algun tipo de elemento comutador (relé, transistor, interruptor, etc) y de detener-la en el supuesto de los siguientes casos: Sobretemperatura, se ha activado el pulsador de emergencia, ha transcurrido el tiempo definido para tener "x" concentracion en la reacción.

http://img62.imageshack.us/i/esquemap.png/

El transistor BJT actuaría en zona de saturación (actuando como relé) y deberia soportar aproximadamente (porque la resistencia de carga depende de muchos factores: distancia electrodos, temperatura, ...) supongamos un máximo teórico de 2 Amperios (aunque a la realidad será mucho menos, pero como es un elemento importante del circuito, lo sobredimensiono un poco). Asi que la resistencia de carga se supone de 6 Ohms

Mi pregunta es, (ya que estoy intentando buscar un Bjt adecuado), en muchas especificaciones, me pone un límite de Vebo de (aprox) 5V, esto qué es? La diferencia de tensión entre el emisor y base máximos? entonces no me sirve para mi aplicacion?

Si podeis hecharme un cable y de paso alguna recomendación de algun BJT, se agradeceria muchísimo ! (a parte: sabeis de algun lugar donde poder introducir las especificaciones y que busque el transistor adecuado?)

salu2 y gracias


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 25, 2010)

Los bjt se polarizan por corriente y los fet/mosfet por tension.

Del circuito que planteas, deberias hacer la siguiente modificacion:

PiC -> Rb -> Base del transistor
Emisor del transistor "npn" -> masa
Colector del transistor -> al rele (2)
rele (1) -> Vcc
rele(2) -> (anodo) Diodo (catodo) -> rele(1) 

Este ultimo diodo es importante para descargar la bobina del rele.

Ahora, para saber que transistor usar, deberias saber cual es la corriente que te pide el rele, para que pueda funcionar (corriente para conmutar, no la corriente diriamos del secundario), en funcion de esa corriente te das una idea que transistor usar y como polarizarlo. ¿Cuantos reles necesitas? ¿Cual es la corriente para que conmute el rele?


----------



## Traviato (May 25, 2010)

Tambien puedes usar un darlington de potencia que poseen betas muy altas y no necesitarías un relé.

Te doy otra idea muy bonita: no usar transistor alguno, directamente de la fuente y controlar esta con el PIC, ya sabes, controlando el optoacoplador de la fuente....

Saludos.


----------



## gongonni (May 25, 2010)

@cosmefulanito04
Eso en el supuesto de que usara un relé.
Pero mi idea final era utilizar un transistor que hiciera de relé.

Entonces, qué tension deberia tener cómo mínimo la base para que no se rompiera?
@Traviato
No, prefiero el transistor  sino, ¿cómo alimento el PIC? de todas formas, si por casualidad se jod.. la fuente, deberia ser sustituible fácilmente.

gracias a los 2 por contestar.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2010)

Notaron que el transistor quedaría trabajando como "Seguidor de Tensión", por lo que sobre la carga (Fluido....) Solo aparecerían unos 2,5 V


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 25, 2010)

Si quisieras usar el transistor como llave, usas la misma configuracion que mencione antes, pero deberas tener en cuenta la corriente que te pide la carga.

Lo bueno del rele, es que te permite independizarte de las masas y de las fuente, osea que despues del rele, podes tener una tension completamente distinta (ej. 220v de linea).


----------



## gongonni (May 25, 2010)

@Fogonazo:
¿ qué hace exactamente cuando dices "seguidor de tension" ? y... ¿porqué aparecerían SOLO 2,5V en la carga?
lo que intento buscar es un transistor que pueda usar como relé, asi simplifico el circuito. Ya no busco usar un relé (la explicacion viene luego)
@cosmefulanito04:
La corriente que pide la carga está aún por determinar (hay una persona ajena a mi que está haciendo los experimentos para optimizar el proceso) aunque no creo que lleguemos a superar la barrera de 1A,  nunca se sabe y como dije anteriormente, es un elemento importante y no me cuesta nada pagar  medio euro más para que soporte 8A...

como dije al principio, barajé la posibilidad de usar un relé, pero el circuito debía ser simple y en este caso usamos corriente continua. Aunque quizás... quizás podamos usar 220V continuos, si pusiera un relé (entonces si) y le conectara los debidos condensadores.. lo tendré que comentar. Aunque bueno, de momento estoy usando DC.

Por cierto, hice un poco de caso a TRAVIATO y busque en la seccion de los darlington, encontré éste, aunque sigo sin entender qué significa:
Tensión máxima base-emisor   				 				5V 				
Esto significa que lo máximo que puedo someter la "patilla" de base son 5V o significa que la diferencia entre la tension de emisión y la tension de base no pueden superar los 5V ???

salu2 y gracias por contestar!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 25, 2010)

Si queres trabajar con semejantes corrientes, podrias usar un mosfet y listo. 

Estos se polarizan con tension, por lo que vas a tener ningun problema con la corriente que pueda suminstrar el Pic, si previamente vas a tener que usar algun amplificador o transistor para levantar la tension de salida de 5v a Vcc o cercano, dependiendo del mosfet.

La idea de usar un el tip con configuracion darlington tampoco es mala, deras tener en cuenta el hfe min y en funcion de eso polarizarlo.

En este caso el hfe-min (peor condicion) es 1000, por lo que si quisieras trabajar con 8A a la salida, a la entrada tendrias que suministrar 8mA, seguis en el horno, necesitas otro transistor mas para garantizar la saturacion.

Tanto en el mosfet, como con el tip, vas a tener que usar algun disipador segun esa corriente que manejes. 

Sobre lo que puso Fogonazo, si seguis la malla de entrada del circuito que planteaste (base -> emisor), si el Pic entrega 3,3V y el Vbe=0,7v y despreciamos la tension de caida de Rb => la tension en la carga sera 3,3v-0,7v=2,6v.


----------



## gongonni (May 26, 2010)

cosmefulanito04, puedes explicar un poco más detalladamente lo que sucede en el circuito por favor? Esque no entiendo como dices que despreciando la resistencia Rb, llegan tan solo 2,6V a la carga... creía que llegarían los 12V (más o menos) ya que el transistor actuaría como relé... los 12V los proporciona la fuente.

¿Me dices que parte de la tensión de base se "va" hacia massa? (dirán "pues claro" dónde sino iva a ir) pensava que solo era para crear el suficiente campo magnético para que las capas n del transistor conducieran. Y si la intuición no me falla, me estás diciendo también que la caía de tensión de base a emisor son 0,7V ???

y vuelvo a preguntar, qué significa exactamente "Tensión máxima base-emisor   				 				5V" ??

gracias por contestar, salu2


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 26, 2010)

> ¿Me dices que parte de la tensión de base se "va" hacia massa? (dirán "pues claro" dónde sino iva a ir) pensava que solo era para crear el suficiente campo magnético para que las capas n del transistor conducieran.



Un transistor no trabaja de ninguna manera con campo magnetico.



> Y si la intuición no me falla, me estás diciendo también que la caía de tensión de base a emisor son 0,7V ???



Te estoy diciendo que la caida de tension *en el transistor* entre base y emisor es 0,7v. ¿Ahora te pregunto, porque supongo esto?, es importante que tengas en claro este tipo de cosas a la hora de trabajar con un transistor.



> y vuelvo a preguntar, qué significa exactamente "Tensión máxima base-emisor 5V" ??



No se de donde sacaste ese dato, tal vez te confundis con la tension maxima en inversa que podes poner entre base y emisor, y esto esta ligado a la pregunta que te hice arriba. 

Volviendo sobre los circuitos y lo que en su momento planteo fogonazo, te invito a que a partir de estos dos esquemas (el 1ero el que planteaste vos, y el segundo el que te mencione), obtengas las ecuaciones de la malla 1 y 2 de ambos circuitos. Te doy esta ayuda:



Una vez planteadas las ecuaciones, de tu esquema despeja la tension que cae en RL despreciando la caida de tension en RB (para facilitar el calculo), ¿a que conclusion llegas?


----------



## gongonni (May 26, 2010)

Gracias cosmefulanito04, me has ayudado mucho. He estado un buen rato haciendo la malla (no hacía mallas desde principios de bachillerato), utilizando tan solo la malla 1 de mi planteamiento, llego a la conclusion de que Vrl = Vpic-Vrb-Vbe, como se desprecia Vrb y sustituyendo los valores llego a la conclusión de que *Vrl=2.6 V*, aunque tambien encuentro (en la malla 2) de que Vrl=Vcc-Vce.

Tambien llego a más conclusiones: En *mi planteamiento* la caida de potencial del líquido depende de Vpic (cte), Vrb, Vbe(cte), Vcc(cte), Vce(cte?).

En cambio, con el circuito que *me planteas*, Vrl tan solo depende de Vcc y Vce. siendo mucho más eficiente para producir la Vrl (que al fin y al cabo es lo que nos interesa)


> y  vuelvo a preguntar, qué significa exactamente "Tensión máxima  base-emisor 5V" ??​            No se de donde sacaste ese dato, tal vez te confundis con la  tension maxima en inversa que podes poner entre base y emisor, y esto  esta ligado a la pregunta que te hice arriba.


de las especificaciones del producto que os dije: Transistor NPN  Darlington,TIP132 en su datasheet tambien lo pone (podeis encontrar el datasheet más abajo de las especificaciones de la web):


Entonces... si fuera con mi planteamiento, no se quemaria? Hemos llegado a la conclusion que de los 12V que necesito tener de Vrl, tan solo me llegarian 2.6V (teoricos) queriendo decir que el transistor se "ha comido" 9.4V ??? Si es asi, menuda barbaridad...

salu2


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 26, 2010)

Del esquema 1:

Malla1: VPic=VRB+VBE+VRL (1) 
Malla2: Vcc=Vce+VRL (2) // las mismas que planteaste vos

Vce es la tension que cae en el transitor entre Colector-Emisor, esta tension siempre queda fijada en funcion de tu polarizacion (el famoso punto Q), en este caso queda fijado por VRL, es por eso que en realidad VRL depende de la malla (1) y no de la (2), ya que si por ej. modificamos Vcc de 12v a 24v (por decir algo), VRL seguira siendo la misma, pero el que se tendra que bancar el exceso sera Vce.

Ahora mira que pasa en el esquema 2:

Malla1: VPic=VRB+VBE (1) // No depende de VRL
Malla2: Vcc=Vce+VRL (2) // esta se mantiene igual

Ahora VRL no depende de la malla (1) y si de la malla (2), pero la diferencia mas importante esta en que Vce dejara de estar en funcion de VRL si queremos que trabaje en saturacion (cosa que no podiamos conseguir en el caso anterior), por lo tanto suponiendo que nuestro transistor trabaje en saturacion Vce=Vce(sat) (dato que aparece en la hoja de datos), dicha caida de tension normalmente es menor a 1v si trabajamos con corrientes bajas y un poco mayor si trabajamos con transistores de mayor potencia.

Otra gran diferencia esta el tema de la potencia, te lo dejo a vos para que lo analices.



> de las especificaciones del producto que os dije: Transistor NPN Darlington,TIP132 en su datasheet tambien lo pone (podeis encontrar el datasheet más abajo de las especificaciones de la web):



¿Porque en Vbe cae 0,7V? y en relacion a eso, ¿que pasa si a ese elemento le metemos una tension inversa muy grande?



> Entonces... si fuera con mi planteamiento, no se quemaria? Hemos llegado a la conclusion que de los 12V que necesito tener de Vrl, tan solo me llegarian 2.6V (teoricos) queriendo decir que el transistor se "ha comido" 9.4V ??? Si es asi, menuda barbaridad..



En realidad no le pasaria nada con esa fuente, ya que casi todos los transistores pueden trabajar con tensiones de 25v o mas (dependera del modelo), el tema estara en la potencia, si la corriente Ic fuera de 8A (tal como buscas) y Vce=9,4v, ¿cual seria la potencia que se estaria morfando el transistor?


----------



## gongonni (May 26, 2010)

> ¿Porque en Vbe cae 0,7V? y en relacion a eso, ¿que pasa si a ese  elemento le metemos una tension inversa muy grande?


supongo que será la fuerza necesaria para superar la capa n, ¿no? no deja de ser como un diodo.. Si se le metiera una tension inversa muy grande, entonces destruirias la capa n y supongo que tambien la p, como pasa con los diodos 



> el tema estara en la potencia, si la corriente Ic fuera de 8A (tal como  buscas) y Vce=9,4v, ¿cual seria la potencia que se estaria morfando el  transistor?


P = V*I = 9.4V*8A = 75.2 W
Aunque no creo que jamás lleguemos a tal intensidad.

Gracias, por tanta ayuda, osea que los 5V ésos son en inversa?
Por cierto, no lo he dicho, pero quizás hayas visto mi firma... No TENGO una ingenieria industrial, ESTOY CURSANDO una ingenieria industrial D y ha decir verdad, entré hace ya justo un año y todavia no he visto ni un poco de electrónica (esto hasta el 3r quatrimestre), Pero tengo un proyecto que tirar pa'lante y en fin, tengo un montón de dudas y muy poco tiempo ahora que se acercan exámenes..

Otra vez más, mil gracias.

Quizás más adelante coja un relé o un transistor más grande, Esos 310V en continua me ponen mucho , a nivel de laboratorio trabajamos con 12V continuos de una fuente, pero ahora que pienso, no costaría nada tirar un poco de cable, poner un par de condensadores y tener 310V... alguna objeción a nivel de seguridad? mejor utilizar relé o puedo seguir con transistor sin escatimar seguridad?

EDITO: supongo que seria mejor relé... si por error un electrodo (por el motivo que fuese) tocara algun metal y se cerrara el circuito.. por mucho que meta el transistor después de Vrl, en Vcc sigue habiendo 310V si fuera el caso... supongo que será mejor abrir el circuito antes de salir del aparato... ¿tu qué opinas? 

salu2


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 26, 2010)

Efectivamente, ese Vbe=0,7v se debe al diodo que forma la juntura p-n, y como todo diodo soporta hasta una maxima tension en inversa antes de que se queme, y ese es el dato que te dan.



> EDITO: supongo que seria mejor relé... si por error un electrodo (por el motivo que fuese) tocara algun metal y se cerrara el circuito.. por mucho que meta el transistor después de Vrl, en Vcc sigue habiendo 310V si fuera el caso... supongo que será mejor abrir el circuito antes de salir del aparato... ¿tu qué opinas?



Viendo que sos nuevo en lo que es electronica, yo te recomendaria hacer el circuito lo mas sencillo posible, y creo yo que una forma de facilitar tu circuito es separar de alguna forma la carga del resto de tu circuito usando un rele o un optoacoplador (como mencionaron antes). Yo iria por el rele, y en vez de usar los 220v de linea, si tu carga puede trabajar con 12v (que era lo que pretendias usando un transistor), usa 12v y no corres el riesgo de trabajar con tensiones elevadas.


----------



## gongonni (May 26, 2010)

yo mismo dije antes de editar dijo:
			
		

> Gracias, pero quizás sea la una posible salida a nuestro problema


No hará falta tanta tensión, es más, un compañero mio ha hablado con un electroquímico y dice que 12V son demasiados. Es por eso que el valor quedará fijado a máximo 12V, aunque recomiendan 9V. Asi que deberé hacer algo para reducir 3V.



			
				yo mismo dije antes de editar dijo:
			
		

> La reacción tarda demasiado, la corriente que traviesa el circuito es  del orden de los mili (por no decir micro) amperios... podemos variar la  distancia, la superficie de los electrodos, pero al fin y al cabo, todo  se terminará reduciendo de forma genérica en I = V/R


Cierto, en nuestro "circuito" solo circulaba una intensidad muy pequeña y la clave será construir electrodos que disten muy poco. En éste video se puede apreciar un modelo bastante bueno que, usando 12V, produce una reaccion similar (solo agua, nosotros añadimos sal para hacer lejía) y además, nos dan la geometría de éstos. Solo me preocupa el precio ya que para una mayor durabilidad, los electrodos deberian ser de titanio. Aunque ya veremos. En el video se puede apreciar como de rapido va la reaccion, haciendo salir burbujas de gas realmente rapido.

Solo decir que el tipo ése es un poco patata en cuanto a conocimiento (descontaminar? eso desde cuando? contaminará menos, pero no descontaminará )



			
				yo mismo dije antes de editar dijo:
			
		

> una minima separacion de 2cm en los electrodos ya puede equivaler perfectamente a 50k o 100kOhms, aunque, como digo, los experimentos se están llevando a cabo y de eso influirá muchisimo en el dimensionado del aparato.


Si, la distancia y superficie es la clave, eso se traduce en que nos moveremos de 9 a 12V y -ahora si que si- en un amperaje importante (esto se sabe viendo el ritmo de produccion de hidrógeno del video)

EDITADO 2:
Una duda al respecto con las especificaciones del relé: Si me dicen máximo 230 Vac, tambien puedo usarlo por ejemplo con 12Vcc ?


----------



## gongonni (May 28, 2010)

Creo nueva respuesta porque no sé si editando el mensaje anterior os "avisa" de que se ha modificado, he esperado un tiempo, pero al no ver respuesta supongo que no os avisa..

cosmefulanito04, he estado mirando algun transistor que pueda servirme para el PIC, pero me pierdo con tantos numeritos en las hojas tecnicas.... ponen hFE minimo bajo ciertas circunstancias, hFE maximo, .... 

Podrias hecharme una mano?
Ic >= 100mA (el circuito consume 93mA y considero que 100 mA estan muy cerca para arriesgar-se)
Ib max (el del PIC) = 4mA
Resistencia bobina: 130 Ohms, aprox. (faltará decir si puedo usar DC en relés que dicen "máx 230Vac" por ejemplo...)

salu2 y buenas noches, esta semana será muy movidita para mi..


----------



## lubeck (May 28, 2010)

Utiliza un TIP31 con una rb de 1k.....
Hfe es la beta......

en pocas palabras es la relacion entre la ib y la ic del transistor....

ejem por cada 1Ib son 100Ic


saludos


----------



## gongonni (May 29, 2010)

Ya sabia que hFE es la relacion entre Ic/Ib, pero lo que no encuentro es su dato en el datasheet. ejemplo para el que me has dado: TIP31


En otras palabras, ¿dónde debo mirar para saber si el transistor me vale?
Éstos servirian?
http://docs-europe.origin.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0daf/0900766b80dafab4.pdf
http://docs-europe.origin.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0032/0900766b80032af5.pdf
http://docs-europe.origin.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0d2e/0900766b80d2ee15.pdf

saludos y muchisimas gracias por tu dedicación ! Es admirable!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 29, 2010)

Para elegir un transistor para que funcione como llave (en principio no importaria las caracteristicas en la zona lineal del transitor) los datos mas importantes serian los siguientes:

- Ic max
- Vce max (Vceo tension de ruptura)
- hFE min (en continua, h*fe*= alterna)
- Potencia max. que soporta y potencia max. que soportaria sin disipador
- Vcesat
- Slewrate (te indica la max. velocidad de conmutacion de un nivel de tension a otro)

Entonces del transistor que menciono lubeck los datos que debieran interesarte son:

- Ic max= 3A (con bruto disipador )
- Vceo= 60v (max. tension Vce)
-hFEmin=25 (estas trabajando con menos de 1A) (Punto importante que se debe aclarar)
- Pmax=40w (25ºc y bruto disipador), Pmax-amb=2w (25ºc sin disipador)
- Vce(sat)=1,2v
- Slewrate: no lo menciona.

Aclaracion del hFE-min: si te fijas, abajo hay un par de curvas, en la que dice "DC current Gain", te grafica como varia el hFE en funcion de la corriente (el hFE no es cte), y de ese grafico se puede ver que a la corriente que necesitas trabajar el hFE vale 200 casi, asi que esto es importante que lo tengas en cuenta a la hora de calcular rb para no recontra sobre-saturar el transistor.

Otra cosa importante: fijate que en este tipo de transistores de gran potencia la Vbe vale 1,2v o 2v y no siempre vale 0,7v, ya que esto es aplicable en transistores de baja potencia.

Habria que ver si hay transistores de menor potencia para no sobredimensionar tanto por 100mA nada mas. Tal vez te conviene un bc337 que es to-92 y se banca hasta 800mA.


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2010)

Oye yo estoy estudiando el uso de transistores.....

lo primero que aprendi es que los datasheet para los transistores son dataShit....
todo es muy confuso... cada quien le llama a cada cosa como quiere....
asi que me consegi esto....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/programa-guia-transistores-37057/

Post #1

y para estudiar su comportamiento lo entendí con el post #2
y esta otra:
http://html.rincondelvago.com/diodos-y-transistores.html
en la parte donde dice polarizacion directa base-emisor....

ahora con el el TIP31 esta mas que sobrado para tu circuito... aguantaría 3A/40W y vas a utilizar muchísimo menos... lo que no importa para nada.... o busca uno que Ic MAx sea mayor  unos 200mA/2W y un beta(Hfe) de 100 que sea de germanio (.7v) la resistencia de 1k sirve para esos datos...
cuando un transistor se utiliza como switch no necesariamente los valores deben ser asquerosamente exactos...

con la resistencia de 1K saturaría según cálculos con un voltaje mayor a 2V y cortaría con menos de 1v aprox....

Saludos....


----------



## gongonni (May 29, 2010)

OK, gracias, otra cosa que me seria de gran ayuda, puedo usar relés en Vcc cuando en sus especificaciones ponen "tension máxima nominal 250Vac" o similares? ejemplo práctico. En sus especificaciones no indica si se puede conectar en corriente continua. En algunos modelos si lo dicen (ejemplo: 250Vac, 30 Vdc) pero en otros no. Y como solo es una bobina y dos contactos, me surge esta duda. ¿A pesar de las especificaciones, se puede conectar en CC?


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2010)

Tengo entendido que los reles hay de corriente alterna y directa *en la bobina*.....

en la salida si puede ser CA y Corriente directa siempre que sean mecanicos... 

cuando se cierra se juntas dos laminitas con unas pastillas o platinos...lo que importa es la carga si supera el amperaje se pueden flamear o pegar los platinos.

hay otro tipo los Reed Relay pero ese es otro rollo....

saludos...


----------



## gongonni (May 29, 2010)

si, la bobina funcionaria siempre en DC, pero digo en las otras patillas, que conectan la carga, algunos especifican DC y otros no.. es indiferente? se puede usar con dc lo especifique o no?


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2010)

> si, la bobina funcionaria siempre en DC,


No...

 hay de corriente alterna y directa en la bobina..... los mas comunes si son de corriente directa....



> ero digo en las otras patillas, que conectan la carga, algunos especifican DC y otros no.. es indiferente? se puede usar con dc lo especifique o no?


Si....

en la salida si puede ser CA y Corriente directa siempre que sean mecanicos... 

cuando se cierra se juntas dos laminitas con unas pastillas o platinos...*lo que importa es la carga si supera el amperaje se pueden flamear o pegar los platinos.*

Si tu carga es de 1A y utilizas uno de 10A no pasa nada, si tu carga es de 10A y utilizas uno de 1A se flamea o se pega o se daña....

Saludos


----------



## gongonni (May 29, 2010)

ok, era eso ultimo que no me quedaba claro... lo primero, te decí EN MI CASO que siempre usaré tension directa, no alterna. Perdon si no me he explicado bien.


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2010)

Ok gongonni....

si..... en tu caso el que pusiste en el link va perfecto para DC en la bobina y DC en las salida....

*Edito: *no se si te confunda... pero podrías utilizar uno mas pequeño si te fijas el del link es de 20A y tu vas a utilizar segun entiendo 100mA o sea .1A lo que quiere decir es que esta muy sobrado con 19.9A, me explico...
aunque si.... si te funciona ese...

debe haber uno de menor amperaje que reduce el tamaño fisico del rele mas chiquito para aprovechar espacio....

otro dato importante es la resistencia en la bobina que en ese caso es de 27.8Ohms  si el voltaje es de 5v entonces su consumo es de 5V/27.8Ohms=.17A  o sea 17mA  por lo que el suministro  o la fuente de voltaje debe ser mayor a 17mA.... para que se active correctamente....

Saludos y suerte en tu proyecto....


----------



## gongonni (May 29, 2010)

gracias, el problema es que no se aun cuanto consumirá la carga, eso depende de la superficie y distancia de los electrodos. Prefiero tirar largo por si se les va la pinza que luego no deba rehacer los cálculos. Además, la fuente puede suministrar 20A


----------



## lubeck (May 29, 2010)

Si...
Si es mejor que este lo mas sobrado posible.... eso no importa mucho... el problema es si queda corto 

Saludos...

si te fuera posible sube el algun video para ver lo que estas haciendo....
saludos


----------



## gongonni (May 29, 2010)

De momento no puedo subir nada de videos pues estoy mirando qué necesito y haciendo la lista de compra via internet con RS-Online, es decir, no tengo nada montado aun, aunque si podria subir el esquema eléctrico en formato Hoja-a-mano 

en cuanto termine de hacer algunos retoques, os lo subo, que asi a ojo está bien pero hago la letra muy pequeña 

Bueno, aqui os dejo un esquema de la maquina (conceptual) ya que aun no he contado condensadores, alguna resistencia, ... cuando lo termine todo os lo subiré bien hecho.
Os explico un poco el circuito:

La fuente de pc se conecta al aparato en cuestion, por algun modo que todavia no he logrado ingeniar, el usuario usa el pulsador STND_BY para encender el grupo, de alguna forma inicia el encendido y el PIC toma el control de la fuente. Él es quien controla todo.
En el panel frontal hay 6 pulsadores: STND_BY, EMERGENCY BUTTON, B1, B2, B3, B4
El primero enciende el grupo y cuando se pulsa para desconectar el PIC guarda la informacion obtenida (tiempo, produccion, etc) y desconecta la fuente.
El segundo botón (emergencia) desconecta el relé pero se mantiene encendido el grupo, enciende un LED avisando de su estado actual y hasta que no se vuelve a pulsar, no hará nada.
Los pulsadores B1, B2, B3, B4, son para hacer programas predefinidos (en su version más básica) pero más adelante se les cambiará la funcion por selectores de un menú con una pantalla LCD (derecha, iquierda, OK, retroceder) lo que pasa es que piden el proyecto este YA ! D

En fin, seguimos: El PIC monitorizará la temperatura interior y del fluido, si la temperatura asciende por encima de un valor predefinido, se para y encenderá un LED de sobrecalentamiento (que por cierto no lo he puesto en el papel, ahora lo corrijo) hasta que desciende hasta cierta temperatura (depende de la potencia del conjunto quizás es necesario meter un ventilador, pero hasta el final, no lo puedo saber)

En caso de alarma, seleccion, o alguna otra tonteria, el aparato emitirá algun sonido acustico en funcion de la importancia.

Como veis, un circuito simple, pero eficaz. Aun no está determinado del todo porque estoy esperando a que me llegue el PIC, ya que pedí una muestra a microchip y luego me dí cuenta que da muy poca intensidad, tambien pedí otro teniendo en cuenta eso, por eso estoy pendiente a recibirlo.

Se aceptan sugerencias, críticas y demás, y si teneis alguna idea para el control de encendido, estaria encantado. Con él me estoy peleando mucho porque no sé que efectos negativos tendria el desconectar por las buenas. Estoy pensando en colocar algun condensador grande para alimentar al PIC en caso de corte de corriente y que le dé tiempo de guardar los datos.


----------



## gongonni (Jun 1, 2010)

hay alguna forma práctica para encender la fuente y apagarla usando el PIC ? me interesa que se encienda al pulsar el pulsador (valga la redundancia) y que cuando se vuelva a pulsar, envie la señal al pic para que guarde los datos y se pare.

Para eso se tiene que conectar un cable verde PS_ON con GND,, alguna froma de automatizar el proceso que no sea colocando un interruptor? (si fuera de ese modo el PIC no sabria cuando se parará y por lo tanto no podrá guardar los datos, siendo un poco inútil con eso ya que se perderían)

La fuente seria una ATX (del PC) otra cosilla más... ¿es cierto que si se enciende sin ninguna carga, explotan? En fin, yo he encendido y mantenido fuentes ATX sin carga durante un buen rato, pero al leer eso me preocupó..

salu2


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 1, 2010)

Te tiro puntas que tal vez te puede ser util, pero te advierto de pic no se nada, nunca programe estos modelos de uC:

- Los pulsadores del panel frontal en principio quedarian en punto flotante una vez que el pulsador esta abierto, deberias hacer un pull-down, salvo que el puerto del pic tenga algo incorporado, por ej. el 8051 en los puertos tiene pull-ups internos, deberias buscar en las hojas de datos.

- El led D3 nunca va a encender, debido a que esta conectado entre masa y masa   (se soluciona muy facilmente ese error).

- Desconozco las funciones que pueda llegar a tener ese pic, pero una alternativa para apagar parte del circuito usando un pulsador es usar flip-flops, otra en forma mas tradicional es usar directamente una llave. Una ultima opcion es poner en sleep al Pic para que no consuma energia y levantarlo con un reset o una interrupcion (si es que el modelo lo permite).


----------



## gongonni (Jun 1, 2010)

Gracias otra vez por contestar jejeje
- Los pulsadores los he puesto normalmente abiertos precisamente para que no consuman energia, serán pulsados una vez en mucho tiempo, es mejor usar un poco de energia para cerrar el circuito que no para abrirlo, ¿me explico? el uC puede detectar la tension que le llega a un pin (siempre y cuando se habilite para ello y no exceda del máximo permitido) mediante software te puede interesar tener un 0 o un 1 y mediante eso hacer el programa. De modo "extra" en la explicación, si habilitas dicho pin como un pin en modo ADC (convertidor analogico a digital) puedes medir su tensión en la resolución de bits del ADC que lleva incorporado el uC de esta manera puedes saber temperaturas y otras informaciones que quieras mediante hardware o componentes electronicos adecuados (en mi caso, un termistor). Es interesante este mundillo !! los uC son como cucherias, una vez empiezas, no puedes parar ! te sirven para todo y puedes hacer virguerías con ellos. Y no es necesaria un alto nivel de informatica para programarlos, aunque debes seguir los pasos la primera vez 

- Cuando me dijiste que el Led D3 nunca encendería, he repasado el esquema y no sé si es error mio, pero yo creo que si. Solo funcionará cuando el relé se cierre, entonces conducirá, una parte de la intensidad total se irá hacia el LED y el restante hacia el fluido para hacer electrólisis. ¿no?

- Mmmm... eso ya me suena a chino, deberé buscar información sobre lo que me dices. Los uC puedes programarlos de manera que en cierto momento pongan un pin en estado 1 (Vdd) o 0 (Vss), pensaba más en algun circuito lógico, pero no lo he sacado 
No se si lo sabes, pero yo te informo: Cuando conectas una FA de PC a la red, tan solo hay un cable que dé 5V, ése cable es el PS_ON que si lo conectas con massa hace que la FA se encienda dando en todos sus carriles las tensiones correspondientes, si desconectas PS_ON de masa, la FA se para. Por eso intento hacer que pulsando el botón STND_BY el micro haga que se pare o se encienda la FA. El problema es que no quiero que el uC se alimente de una pila o bateria, en cierto modo, intento que el circuito de control de encendido y apagado se encienda sin necesidad de que el uC le dé la orden por software (es decir, se encenderia pulsando el botón STND_BY) pero cuando la FA estuviese encendida y el uC pudiese governar todo, entonces al volver a pulsar el boton no se desconectase la FA directamente sino que fuera el uC quien la desconectara, permitiendole asi guardar los cambios e informacion recogida a lo largo del proceso antes de su desconexion.

Si que existe el modo sleep, pero me preocupan las interrupciones eléctricas, es decir, no tengo conocimiento de lo que ocurriría si el uC estuviese funcionando normalmente y de repente se cortara el suministro electrico (no daria tiempo a guardar todo) o por el contrario, estuviese en modo sleep y se cortara el suministro electrico 

Supongo que no debe consumir mucho un uC pero no me hace graciael hecho de alimentarlo por ejemplo con una pila de botón. Al cabo de un tiempo dependeria de la pila. Yo intento evitar eso, la dependencia de la pila. Representa que el gabinete será cerrado (o al menos eso intentaré) y por lo tanto me gustaria no tener que acceder a él por cosas asi...


salu2, me voy a dormir que hoy a sido un dia muy duro en la uni, entregas de proyectos de dibujo, controles... u.u


----------



## lubeck (Jun 1, 2010)

> Los pulsadores los he puesto normalmente abiertos precisamente para que no consuman energia, serán pulsados una vez en mucho tiempo, es mejor usar un poco de energia para cerrar el circuito que no para abrirlo, ¿me explico?



yo si les pondria una resistencia a tierra... para evitar disparos...
por lo demas yo creo que si funcionaria... 

puedes utilizar una grande para el consumo...

saludos...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 1, 2010)

- Si ese triangulito que pusiste al lado de R4 es masa (que es lo que creo), ese led no enciende nunca; ahora si el triangulo simboliza la salida de un pin, entonces ¿a donde iria ese pin? y ¿que funcion cumple R2?

- Lo del panel de control, si o si el puerto debe quedar o a vcc o tierra (segun quieras vos), nunca debe quedar a un punto flotante. En funcion de la configuracion interna del puerto del Pic (eso lo sabes viendo la hoja de datos del mismo), te das cuenta si el puerto tiene pull-up/down o nada y funcion de eso realizas la conexion de los pulsadores.

- Sobre lo del power, nuevamente, hay que ver las hojas de datos y ver si tiene esa opcion que decis tipo Pc, la alternativa del sleep seguro que la tiene.

Por otro lado, es importante que tu Pic tenga memoria flash/eeprom de datos, no solo para guardar el codigo, sino tambien para guardar valores que deseas que tener a la hora de apagar y encender nuevamente el Pic. Los uC suelen tener 3 tipos de memorias:

- Flash/eeprom codigo -> aca se guarda tu codigo, y a lo sumo podrias guardar datos estaticos, ej. una tabla
- Ram datos -> variables que utiliza tu programa, c/vez que se apaga el Pic, los datos en esta memoria se pierden.
- Flash/eeprom datos -> variables que utiliza tu programa para que c/vez que se apaga el Pic, los datos en esta memoria sean guardados.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 1, 2010)

> - Si ese triangulito que pusiste al lado de R4 es masa (que es lo que creo), ese led no enciende nunca; ahora si el triangulo simboliza la salida de un pin, entonces ¿a donde iria ese pin? y ¿que funcion cumple R2?





No me habia fijado en R2...

  No deberia ir ahi porque va a caer la tension para el led... deberia estar despues de R4.... si es que cumple alguna funcion...

El triangulito yo creo que es la salida a otro circuito.... sera para los electrodos? 
no creo que sea tierra...


----------



## gongonni (Jun 2, 2010)

exacto, el triangulito es para los electrodos enél pasan 12V, hago notar el mismo simbolo en el circuito de los electrodos de más a la derecha.

Es cierto, puse R2 de forma genérica, pero la coloqué mal, es una resistencia prescindible.. aunque pensé que si por algun motivo habia un corto entre los electrodos, fuera mejor limitar-la mediante una resistencia además, de que si necesitásemos 9V en vez de 12, deberia poner alguna resistencia o series de resistencias.

A qué te refieres con punto flotante? En un principio tenia pensado conectar los pulsadores a +5 (o +3.3) y luego al PIC: Un pin por pulsador, pero me viene a la cabeza que quizás sea mejor economizar pins y mediante resistencias que el pin lea la tension que le llega y decidir qué pulsador es.

El uC en cuestión es éste: PIC 24HJ128GP502 i aqui teneis su datasheet


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

> Es cierto, puse R2 de forma genérica, pero la coloqué mal, es una resistencia prescindible.. aunque pensé que si por algun motivo habia un corto entre los electrodos, fuera mejor limitar-la mediante una resistencia además, de que si necesitásemos 9V en vez de 12, deberia poner alguna resistencia o series de resistencias.



No creo que sea la mejor opcion...
No seria mejor un fusible y una fuente independiente con regulador?



> A qué te refieres con punto flotante? En un principio tenia pensado conectar los pulsadores a +5 (o +3.3) y luego



me parece que se refiere a esto....


----------



## gongonni (Jun 2, 2010)

ya he aprendido que és pull up, pull down  he visto este otro tema del 2007.

Ahora entiendo... entonces, me dices que (tal y como has hecho el dibujo) los pines los deberia conectar donde los puntos? entre las resistencias y los pulsadores? No se chamuscará el PIC ? lo digo porque le estoy metiendo 5V sin resistencia alguna.. 

salu2


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

> No se chamuscará el PIC ?


No... no se chamusca....  
pone en flanco negativo la entrada del pic....

supongo que los 5v son de la misma fuente  que alimenta al pic no?
saludos...


----------



## gongonni (Jun 2, 2010)

¿? ¿flanco negativo? no utilizeis ese tipo de lenguaje que no entiendo D (es broma, asi aprendo los tecnicismos, pero decirme qué es! )


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

5v= Flanco positivo = 1

Tierra = Flanco negativo = 0

asi siempre estaria en 0 y cuando actives el pusador seria 1 y lees el estado con tu pic...

y ya que lo estamos detallando....

IDEA
yo también pondría un transistor como switch  para el led y el buzzer y evitar la carga al pic...

Mejor aun porque no utilizas un uln2803 para  el rele los led y el buzzer....?


----------



## Davidrubio (Jun 2, 2010)

Hola a todos me gustaria saver como poder identificar un transformador si este no posee ningun tipo de caracteristica.
hay alguna forma de savr el amperaje o los voltajes transformados Gracias.

HUy meti la pata me mande para cualquier lado, yo queria preguntar perdon.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

> HUy meti la pata me mande para cualquier lado, yo queria preguntar perdon.



y bien metida... jejejejej

Vaya Offtopic.... jejej

usa el buscador...... hay mucho sobre trafos....



saludos...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 2, 2010)

El circuito que puso lubeck con los pulsadores seria un pull-down (si no presionas el pulsador) siempre tenes un 0V. (Vcc -> Pulsador -> Conexion a Puerto y a Resistencia -> masa)

Si invirtieras los roles, Vcc -> Resistencia -> Conexion a puerto y a pulsador -> masa, tendrias un pull-up. 

Es muy probable que el pull-up/down ya este integrado al puerto de tu Pic, con lo cual, dependiendo de cual tenga la puerta, el circuito lo podes implementar directamente usando solo el pulsador a masa o a Vcc, es por eso que te recomiendo que leas la hoja de datos del Pic y te saques la duda de si el puerto que vas a usar ya tiene o no un pull-up/down interno.



lubeck dijo:


> 5v= Flanco positivo = 1
> 
> Tierra = Flanco negativo = 0
> 
> ...



Un flanco ascendente es cuando se pasa del estado 0 al estado 1, y un descendente es cuando se pasa del estado 1 al 0. Tanto el estado 0 como el 1 son niveles y no flancos.

Por otro lado usar un 2803 para 1 solo rele es tirar manteca al techo  , mejor que use un transistor que le va a resultar mucho mas barato.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

> Un flanco ascendente es cuando se pasa del estado 0 al estado 1, y un descendente es cuando se pasa del estado 1 al 0. Tanto el estado 0 como el 1 son niveles y no flancos.



Ok ... yo tambien tomo nota y reafirmo conceptos jejej 




> Por otro lado usar un 2803 para 1 solo rele es tirar manteca al techo  , mejor que use un transistor que le va a resultar mucho mas barato.



Pero yo decia para:
1 rele
2 leds
1 buzzer
1 el encendido de la fuente...

ya son 5 de las 8  no?

SAludos


----------



## gongonni (Jun 2, 2010)

cierto, tienes toda la razón, ése circuito era muy conceptual como dije, en cuanto ayer estuve viendo un poco el mercado de los componentes que necesitaba, entonces vi que las intensidades eran de alrededor de 20mA, por lo que el PIC no los puede entregar. Usaré otro npn quizás. En cuanto al buzzer, lo mismo: Utiliza 30mA y he visto que puedo variar su frecuencia de emision con el PWM del PIC, que viene de perlas para hacer mensajes acusticos.

El ULN 2803 está bien, pero ¿cómo se conecta? he buscado su datasheet y dice los pines GND, common, y los I/O... pero en fin, de donde sacará la energia que proporcionará a los pines out?

Está bien, un poco sobre dimensionado a mi parecer ya que solo usaria 3 entradas de 8.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

> El ULN 2803 está bien, pero ¿cómo se conecta?



Definimos si es viable primero....

la conexion es muy similar al transistor....


----------



## gongonni (Jun 2, 2010)

No creo que sea viable  he buscado cosas parecidas y son caras en relacion a un simple transistor.,,

He buscado lo de pull-ups o pull-down en el datasheet , creo que tiene pull-ups internos pero no estoy seguro, si pudierais hacerme un favor y comprobar-lo... Si buscais "pull" en el datasheet (zona de búsqueda) os irán saliendo resultados(muy pocos, no debereis hacer muchos clics de ratón ), creo que los más significativos están en la hoja numero 136 si no recuerdo mal, que es la seccion "I/O PINS".


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

> No creo que sea viable  he buscado cosas parecidas y son caras en relacion a un simple transistor.,,



ok....




> He buscado lo de pull-ups o pull-down en el datasheet , creo que tiene pull-ups internos pero no estoy seguro, si pudierais hacerme un favor y comprobar-lo... Si buscais "pull" en el datasheet (zona de búsqueda) os irán saliendo resultados(muy pocos, no debereis hacer muchos clics de ratón ), creo que los más significativos están en la hoja numero 136 si no recuerdo mal, que es la seccion "I/O PINS".



Si tiene pull up en las 30 entradas....
o sea que en lugar de estar conectado el switch a lo 5v deberia estar a masa.... sin resistencias...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 2, 2010)

gongonni dijo:


> No creo que sea viable  he buscado cosas parecidas y son caras en relacion a un simple transistor.,,
> 
> He buscado lo de pull-ups o pull-down en el datasheet , creo que tiene pull-ups internos pero no estoy seguro, si pudierais hacerme un favor y comprobar-lo... Si buscais "pull" en el datasheet (zona de búsqueda) os irán saliendo resultados(muy pocos, no debereis hacer muchos clics de ratón ), creo que los más significativos están en la hoja numero 136 si no recuerdo mal, que es la seccion "I/O PINS".



Si podes, pasa el link que busque el modelo, y encontre cualquier cosa  .


----------



## gongonni (Jun 2, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Si podes, pasa el link que busque el modelo, y encontre cualquier cosa  .



No te entiendo D si buscas el link del datasheet del PIC es éste:
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/70293D.pdf

¿Cómo funciona electricamente hablando este termistor? Me preocupa que digan en su datasheet que puede llegar a dar 30mA en su Pinout ya que me freiría el PIC


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

> ¿Cómo funciona electricamente hablando este termistor? Me preocupa que digan en su datasheet que puede llegar a dar 30mA en su Pinout ya que me freiría el PIC



Es el rango de operacion, si se pasa de eso el que se frie es el termistor.....

ahi entra en juego la resitencia y el voltaje que le apliques...

si son 5v y tiene 30mA

entonces 5/0.03=166Ohms 

si pones una resistencia menor a 166 se quema... tiene que ser mayor...



no?


----------



## gongonni (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, entonces ningun problema! 

en relacion a los LED, soportan 20mA máximo, pero no se si hacerlos funcionar siempre "al máximo", sabeis de algun valor "emprico" para hacer funcionar los leds y que alumbren lo suficiente sin llegar a tal extremo de los 20mA?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 2, 2010)

Era el que habia bajado, pero como decia otro modelo pense que baje cualquier cosa.

Los puertos que tienen pull-up son CN0-CN30, osea todos  .

Los leds comunes con 10mA para arriba iluminan bien.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

> Los leds comunes con 10mA para arriba iluminan bien.



con 5v una resistencia de 330 ohms es lo optimo....
con 12v una resitencia de 1k....

si voy bien cosme....


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 2, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> con 5v una resistencia de 330 ohms es lo optimo....
> con 12v una resitencia de 1k....
> 
> si voy bien cosme....



Si son mas o menos de ese valor, si Vled=1,2v

5v: R=(5-1,2)/10mA=380ohms => Con R=390ohms iled=9,74mA, con R=330ohms iled=11,5mA

12v:  R=(12-1,2)/10mA=1080 ohms => Con R=1kohms iled=10,8mA

Una pregunta, ¿cual es la idea del proyecto?¿si el termistor lee una cierta ºT activar un ventilador o algo por el estilo y sonar alguna alarma?


----------



## gongonni (Jun 2, 2010)

no exactamente porque no consideras la caida de tension en los LED, el Led verde cae 2.2V, el rojo 2V, el amarillo 2.1V y el naranja 2V, si haces los primeros cálculos de resistencia para el LED verde, te darás cuenta de ke toca un poco la pera ya que se necesitaria:
R=(12-2.2)/0.020 = 490 Ohms para que ilumine al máximo i
R=(12-2.2)/0.010 = 980 Ohms para una iluminación decente DD

No es possible colocar "solo" 1 resitencia, asi que "tocate la pera" como dirian en mi generación  dime UNA resistencia que esté entre esos dos valores ... D

En fin, deberé poner 2 en serie, 220+330 Ohms. Mejor poner las 2 de medio vatio y asi me ahorro tener que comprar expresamente las de 1/4...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

> no exactamente porque no consideras la caida de tension en los LED, el Led verde cae 2.2V, el rojo 2V, el amarillo 2.1V y el naranja 2V, si haces los primeros cálculos de resistencia para el LED verde, te darás cuenta de ke toca un poco la pera ya que se necesitaria:
> R=(12-2.2)/0.020 = 490 Ohms para que ilumine al máximo i
> R=(12-2.2)/0.010 = 980 Ohms para una iluminación decente DD



pues si y no porque los valores son teoricos y si consideras los margenes de error poco importa la exactitud...
asi que pondria en su defecto...

5v-500 Ohms
12-1K 

en cuanto a la disipacion...

PD=V*I


12v*.01=.120 
12v*.02=.240
las de 1/4 van bien

no pondria resistencias en serie...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 2, 2010)

A ver...., yo tome como 1,2v la tension de caida del led, que si no me equivoco es el del rojo.

Lo que haces vos tambien esta bien, porque la caida dependera del color, cosa que no aclaraste 

Pero eso de usar 2 resistencia es tan al pedo como cenicero de moto  o si te gusta mas como bocina de avion 

¿¿¿¿para que necesitas tener 10mA exactos???? que te importa si por el led circulan 9,8mA u 11,34mA, es lo mismo, a vos te importa que ilumine bien y trabaje dentro de los parametros (en tu caso 20mA) .



> R=(12-2.2)/0.020 = 490 Ohms para que ilumine al máximo i
> R=(12-2.2)/0.010 = 980 Ohms para una iluminación decente DD



Rmin= 510 ohms

Rmax= 1kohms

Viste que con una sola resistencia si se pudo  .

Volviendo sobre tu proyecto, ¿cual es el objetivo del mismo?


----------



## gongonni (Jun 2, 2010)

La idea del pryecto es hacer una máquina que produzca lejía (NaClO) para eso se tiene que mezclar agua, sal (en sus proporciones) y someter la disolucíon a electrólisis (hacer circular un corriente eléctrico para disociar la molécula de agua en hidrógeno y oxigeno), como la sal es una molecula iónica (Na+ y Cl-) se disocia en agua, al romper la molecula de agua hay presente el oxigeno que se combina con el cloruro y el sodio haciendo la lejía.

El proyecto (principalmente) es hacer una máquina "robusta", al tiempo que barata y que soporte las condiciones de África (temperaturas altas, mucha humedad,...) para hacer éste proceso. De momento se controlará la reaccion por el tiempo transcurrido desde el inicio y detendrá la reaccion para lograr concentraciones que indiquemos y que estableceremos con el "temporizador" (timers junto con software del pic).

Eso se puede hacer con electrónica más sencilla (supongo) pero me gusta agregarle un valor añadido al aparato para que controle ciertos aspectos "en caso de..." 

Representa que no tengo los conocimientos suficientes como para armar una fuente conmutada que proporcione las tensiones y intensidades adecuadas para hacer funcionar la máquina y llevar a cabo la reaccion, asi que en un primer momento se utilizará una fuente de PC capaz de entregar (de sobras) la demanda energética y además, son fuentes conmutadas  que tienen mejor rendimiento que las de trafos caros y pesados.

Total, uso el PIC para mantener a raya ciertos parámetros. Mi idea era encerrar la máquina (circuito electrónico) en una caja de plástico para protegerla de las condiciones extremas, eso luego de calcular todos los componentes y ver más o menos la potencia disipada (por si necesitase de algun ventilador o qué..). Asi que con el PIC controlo temperatura (añado proteccion por sobretemperatura por software teniendo en cuenta la T máx de trabajo de los componentes) y asi con el inicio y parado, el pulsador de emergencia para detener la reacción, avisar acústicamente cuando llegue a su fin o en caso de emergencia, etc... y las protecciones que incluye la fuente de PC ya de por si. En definitiva y cómo te dige anteriormente, las virguerias que puedes llegar a hacer con los PICs D

te animo a adentrarte a ése mundo tan "chupiguay" que te da la flexibilidad suficiente como para llevar a cabo los proyectos que se te pasen por la cabeza.. jejeje 

jajaja teneis razón  supongo que no importará mucho poner una de 1K.. lo que pasa es que tampoco he tenido oportunidad de "jugar" con estas cosas, me falta mucho equipo electrónico (Fuente, cables con pinzas, protoboards, ...) y mi noción de electrónica es un tanto limitada  por lo que estoy deseando hacer ya el pedido por internet y que me llegue un poco de "equipo electrónico".. pero hasta que no pida todo lo que tengo que pedir...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

Todo muy bien...

a mi solo me queda una pregunta...

Que rayos es la lejia y como se come? jejejejej....


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 2, 2010)

Esta bien, osea que al pic lo vas a usar para otra cosa mucho mas importante, ademas de hacer ese control de temperatura propio del equipo (como una funcion secundaria de seguridad).

Como idea por si te es util para no usar un pic y controlar la temperatura podiras hacer esto:

Salida del Termistor -> Comparador (operacional lazo abierto) contra una tension de referencia -> Transistor -> Ventilador (si alcanza con tu fuente, sino usar rele y tension de linea)

La tension de referencia estara dada segun la maxima temperatura que deseas que trabaje el dispositivo.

El sonido lo podes generar con el 555 funcionando en modo astable a una cierta frecuencia que no resulte molesto, y lo activas con la salida del comparador y usando la pata reset.

Ahora si ya tenes el Pic y lo vas a usar para la otra tarea, podrias descartar el 555 y generar el sonido con el propio pic.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

> Comparador (operacional lazo abierto) contra una tension de referencia



Esa es mi siguiente meta personal... no les entiendo aun...

y si... a mi se me hace mas facil hacerlo como dices cosme....

pero tambien se me hacen interesantes los  pics que los estoy dejando hasta que tenga un poco de nocion de la electronica...


----------



## gongonni (Jun 2, 2010)

exacto, el uso del PIC simplifica muchísimo la electrónica (a mi parecer) ya que los problemas comunes con resistencias quemadas y todo eso que hace que al final la máquina no funcione NADA, son menos importantes con el PIC, es decir si se estropea, se estropeará solo una parte del circuito sin afectar al resto, en cambio, si falla el termistor, el comparador o por diablos que sea, la fuente (alguna linia de tensión), hará que el sistema está dando la lada hasta cambiar aquello que lo provocó. Quizás me equivoco de todas todas, pero creo que el hecho de governar las cosas con un PIc, se simplifica y si se rompe, se cambia y listo, además, puedo mejorar el diseño desde casa sin necesidad de cambiar necesariamente toda la electrónica (por ejemplo, si quiero cambiar la temperatura máxima deberia sacar y volver a soldar una resistencia o ajustar el potenciometro. O si quisera cambiar la frecuencia del buzzer, ...) Como todo es por software, puedo mejorarlo teniendo en cuenta el diseño electronico inicial introduciendo cambios si fuese necesario. Si quiero cambiar la temperatura máxima, tan solo con modificar el programa y cambiar una constante predefinida, se graba, se sube al pic y ya estará hecho. Más sencillo creo que imposible 

jajaja, la lejía es el "detergente" o "blanqueador" o "potabilizador" de ropa que usas para lavar, el producto que usas para limpiar, y el producto que utilizarías para potabilizar agua en tus ultimas esperanzas de vida en un lugar remoto por su facilidad de producción  Su uso varia en función de su concentración final.

Entonces unas dudas que me surgen:
¿debo cambiar lo forma de conectar los componentes con el PIC? 
No entiendo como el PIC puede detectar que se ha pulsado un botón si el pin y el botón están a masa.. Y para qué quiero yo entonces un resistencia que me pase de 5V a 0V si conectando solo el pulsador al pin y a masa, ya estaría, no?

me cuesta entenderrr D 
Entonces, si debo medir tensiones (por ejemplo con el termistor) no es suficiente conectar la salida del sensor al pin? o debo añadir "cosas" de por medio por ser pull-up?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 2, 2010)

A ver, no confundamos electronica facil= Pic, porque no es asi. 

Todos las posibles modificaciones tambien lo podrias realizar si usaras preset (resistencias variables) y con solo usar el un destornillador lo dejas al rango de temperatura que vos queres, y no tenes que estar sacando y metiendo pic y pogramando. De hecho para mi, el control de ºT que necesitas hacer, con el circuito que te dije resulta mucho mas practico que usar un Pic. 

Un pic o mejor dicho un uC esta bueno usarlo en poryectos en donde se requieran realizar varias operaciones al mismo tiempo, y en vez de tener muchos circuito por cada operacion, tenes un solo uC que te maneja todo.

Ojo yo entiendo que electronica no es lo que estas estudiando, y creo que se justifica y tal vez te pueda resultar mas sencillo por que no manejas ciertos aspectos de la electronica analogica basica. 

Ahora volviendo a tus dudas:

Por un lado tenes los pulsadores que podes apretar que segun su estado generara 0 o 1 (0v o Vcc). Si el pic tiene por dentro un pull-up tenes que imaginarte que tenes esto:

Vcc----> Resistencia Pull-up ----> Puerto (pull-up interno)

Ese puerto si lo configuras como entrada siempre va a estar a Vcc, no hay forma que salga de Vcc, pero si ahora agregas al puerto un pulsador el circuito interno y externo te queda asi:

Vcc----> Resistencia Pull-up ----> Puerto --> Pulsador ----> Tierra

Entonces, si el pulsador esta:

- Abierto: el puerto sigue con el pull-up original a Vcc y tendras un 1 logico.

- Cerrado: el puerto pasa a estar a tierra, por lo que tendras un 0 logico y entre Vcc y masa tendras la R de pull-up que limita la corriente.

Por otro lado tenes el termistor, que es un dispositivo netamente analogico como la mayoria de los sensores sin nada incorporado, osea a la salida tenes una tension con un cierto intervalo (no es digital 0 o 1). Entonces en este caso lo que tenes que hacer es usar un ADC (conversor analogico digital) para transformar esos valores analogico en cuentas digitales, y segun esa cuenta esa sera tu temperatura. Las cosas que deberias tener en cuenta son:

- Rango de tension en el que opera tu adc
- Rango de tension en el que opera el sensor
- Tension de referencia en el que se basa el adc a la hora de convertir.

Por eso te decia, que si no tenes mucha experiencia, realizar todo ese lio nada mas para comparar si se llego a un cierto nivel de temperatura suena poco practico, pero ya que tenes el Pic *que los vas a usar para otras cosas mucho mas importante que esto*, entonces ahi si tendria sentido usar el pic para eso.


----------



## gongonni (Jun 2, 2010)

Tienes razón supongo.. no he hecho electrónica profunda en mi vida, es más, empezaré a hacer electronica de verdad el siguiente quatrimestre en la uni si todo va bien. Supongo que por eso me respaldo bastante en el pic ya que lo domino yo es informatica y me resulta fácil abrir y cerrar puertos para hacer una cosa u otra, consultar en tal puerto, hacer llegar el valor de tension del puerto a un subprograma que calcule por ejemplo la temperatura mediante la equación de su datasheet y operar en funcion de muchas variables, pudiendo predecir situaciones y predefinir protocolos de operacion, guardando cifras y valores que luego servirán para hacer estadísticas y determinar otras cosas como el precio y eso. DD por eso me gustan los pics, me dan muuucha flexibilidad! si tuviera que hacer eso con electronica analógica, me pegaría un tiro. Compadezco a los electrónicos que tiraron "adelante" todo lo que tenemos ahora con electronica analogia :S

La resistencia pull-up que mencionas, está dentro del PIC o es externa? El pic incorpora convertidores ADC, solo se tienen que predefinir los puertos cuando se programa. Y si, tienes razón respecto a la sencillez que supone el circuito en frente a lo que hace el pic. Pero ten en cuenta (y se me olvidó decirlo antes) que el PIC tenia que hacer los cálculos matemáticos necesarios para saber el tiempo de reacción exacto. Ya que varia en funcion de muchos parámetros que se debían monitorizar. Pero por tema de tiempo se ha visto aplazado por siguientes versiones con lo que nos deja en un "simple" circuito de abrir o cerrar relé durante "x" tiempo. És triste, pero es asi.

Aun asi, intentaré usar el PIC.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

> Por otro lado tenes el termistor, que es un dispositivo netamente analogico como la mayoria de los sensores sin nada incorporado, osea a la salida tenes una tension con un cierto intervalo (no es digital 0 o 1). Entonces en este caso lo que tenes que hacer es usar un ADC (conversor analogico digital) para transformar esos valores analogico en cuentas digitales, y segun esa cuenta esa sera tu temperatura. Las cosas que deberias tener en cuenta son:
> 
> - Rango de tension en el que opera tu adc
> - Rango de tension en el que opera el sensor
> - Tension de referencia en el que se basa el adc a la hora de convertir.



No me crean mucho pero tengo entendido que hay Pics (uC) con conversor ADC integrado 

bien y te conviene usar uno de esos...

cual?

ni idea...

*EDITO:*

Respondida la pregunta....


----------



## gongonni (Jun 2, 2010)

jajaja, lo viste?  hoy en dia cualquier pic (de ahora en adelante digo pic en vez de uc, se que no es lo mismo pero me sale solo  es como decir "word" o "excel" en vez de "procesador de texto" o "procesador de calculo", costumbre...) hoy en dia cualquier pic dispone de un ADC con varios canales. con los costos de produccion y eso compras un paquetito y te viene infinidad de cosas dentro.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

> ¿debo cambiar lo forma de conectar los componentes con el PIC?
> No entiendo como el PIC puede detectar que se ha pulsado un botón si el pin y el botón están a masa.. Y para qué quiero yo entonces un resistencia que me pase de 5V a 0V *si conectando solo el pulsador al pin y a masa, ya estaría, no?*



SI...
pero solo los de entrada...



> me cuesta entenderrr D
> Entonces, si debo medir tensiones (por ejemplo con el termistor) no es suficiente conectar la salida del sensor al pin? o debo añadir "cosas" de por medio por ser pull-up?



Si dices que el controlador tiene adc el solito hace lo que tiene que hacer.... previa programacion... obvio

lo que tienes es que amplificar la señal con un operacional en caso de que requieras presicion...

como?  no me preguntes... porque por ahora ni idea...


por otro lado  



> me dan muuucha flexibilidad! si tuviera que hacer eso con electronica analógica, me pegaría un tiro. Compadezco a los electrónicos que tiraron "adelante" todo lo que tenemos ahora con electronica analogia :S



no es del todo muy cierto gongonni , yo empece con lo digital y por mas que quiera uno se tiene que ver lo analógico..... y recurrir a componentes básicos.... 
o con otra lógica.... para que controladores(pic) si existen las computadoras... que te sacan graficos envían datos por Internet... y tienes un dispositivo visual.... con un entorno interactivo.... me explico...

todo es según la aplicación que necesitas... no?



*MENSAJE EDITADO*


----------



## gongonni (Jun 2, 2010)

no creo que necesite ningun amplificador, además, eso seria por hardware  y se puede hacer por software XDDDD ahora enserio, no creo que haga falta, su tension de salida es de 200 mV a 2.84 V, entra dentro del margen del pic.
entonces, ¿como lo conectaria? no seria suficiente cojer la pata del sensor y conectarla directamente al pic? 
¿deberia poner quizás una resistencia entre [pin sensor + pin termistor] y massa para que se coma esos 2.84V máximos? claro.. creo que si, porque si dicen máximo 30 mA, entonces querria decir que deberia colocar una resistencia de...
R= 2.84/30x10^(-3)= 94 Omhs mínimos pero como queremos unos 6uA típicos (bueno, esa es la intensidad que dicen en el datasheet que hay entre Vcc y Gnd, no entre Vout y Gnd.. asi que supongo que puedo escoger el valor que quiera) qué valor es mejor? debe de estar entre límite cuando I tiene a 0 y 4mA 
Pongamos 6uA:
R= 2.8V/6x10^(-6) = 473K333 -> 470K y adelante.

Pero eso en el suposito de que mi hipótesis fuera cierta.. claro que los 6uA són típicos entre Vcc y Gnd por lo que deberé colocar otra resistencia..

Gracias por todo vuestro apoyo chicos, no puedo creer que ya llevamos 4páginas de consultas y mensajes 



			
				lubeck dijo:
			
		

> todo es según la aplicación que necesitas... no?


totalmente cierto


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

> no creo que necesite ningun amplificador, además, eso seria por hardware  y se puede hacer por software XDDDD ahora enserio, no creo que haga falta, su tension de salida es de 200 mV a 2.84 V, entra dentro del margen del pic.
> entonces, ¿como lo conectaria? no seria suficiente cojer la pata del sensor y conectarla directamente al pic?
> ¿deberia poner quizás una resistencia entre [pin sensor + pin termistor] y massa para que se coma esos 2.84V máximos? claro.. creo que si, porque si dicen máximo 30 mA, entonces querria decir que deberia colocar una resistencia de...



ahi es donde se vuelve a complicar  un poco el asunto....

un termistor es un transistor termico...... 

o sea que en tu diagrama lo pones como si fuera un divisor de corriente o potenciometro lo que creo no es correcto.... deberia llevar unas resistencias...

dejame analizarlo y te doy mi punto de vista....

estaria bien que subas de nuevo el diagrama como lo has captado y ver posibles errores...

*Agrego*

*pues efectivamente va asi como lo tienes..... y no se necesitaria amplificador.....*

*corrijo no es un transistor es un resistor termico*
se vuelve a descomplicar... jejeje


----------



## gongonni (Jun 2, 2010)

osea que la conexion, deberia ser ésta?

MODELO A:
R1 = (5V - 3.3V)/6 uA = 283K -> 220K (I'= 7,8uA < 12uA máx)
R2 = (2.84Vmax)/6 uA = 473K -> 470K (I'= 6,03uA < 4mA máx)

MODELO B, usaria un regulador de tensión, el problema es que me daría 3.3V "constantes" pero debo limitar el termistor a un intensidad de entre 6 y 12 uA, ¿no?
entonces, qué resistencia es mejor? 10? 100? 1K ? no hace falta resistencia alguna?...
En cualquier caso R2 = 470K , no?

Es correcto el diagrama? es asi para pull-ups del uC ?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 2, 2010)

No.. no...

sin resitencias....
un pin a Vcc
otro a Gnd
y otro al uC(pic) segun  el orden de la ficha de datos....

no se nesecitan resistencias y seguramente el microcontralor desactiva el pull-up al definirlo como adc....

como lo tienes en tu primer diagrama esta bien....


----------



## gongonni (Jun 3, 2010)

entonces, si se desactiva el pull-up al ser ADC, puedo utilizar tan solo 1 pin para controlar los 4 pulsadores mediante resistencias.¿no?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 3, 2010)

Ya me confundiste..... por donde vas.... 

con lo que llevamos platicado tengo entendido que este es el resultado....


----------



## gongonni (Jun 3, 2010)

Si: representa que antes utilizabamos 4 puertos para cada uno de los botones (hay 5, lo sé, pero el de emergencia lo usaré en un puerto a parte) y su conexionado al PIC debia de hacerse mediante pull-ups. En este caso utilizamos 4 puertos en su estado lógico 0 o 1.

Pero si configuramos un solo puerto en modo de ADC, el pic leerá tension, ¿no?. por cada botón le asociamos una resistencia diferente y produciremos diferentes caídas de tensión que podrá leer el PIC comprendidas entre 0 y 3.3V.

Entonces, en la programación, en vez de mirar si el estado del pin es 0 o 1 en 4 puertos diferentes, podemos ver la tension que tiene el PIN y determinar mediante condicionales qué boton se pulsó pues tendrá asociado una tension particular.

Me sigues? 
Si el pin está a 0V, entonces no hay ningun botón pulsado,
si está a 0.7V significa que se ha pulsado el botón 1
si está a 1.4V significa que se ha pulsado el botón 2
si está a 2.1V significa que se ha pulsado el botón 3
si está a 2.8V significa que se ha pulsado el botón 4

Como no será exacta ésa tensión, se puede programar comprendiendo rangos de tensión.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 3, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Ya me confundiste..... por donde vas....
> 
> con lo que llevamos platicado tengo entendido que este es el resultado....



Se calento el amigo  .

El esquema que subio lubeck creo que esta bien para lo que estas tratando de hacer.

Los puertos del adc no tenes que hacer nada de pull-up/down ni nada raro, simplemente mandar la salida del termistor y leer el voltaje, que eso justamente se encargara el unico ADC que tiene tu Pic (a pesar de ser de X canales, el ADC es unico, simplemente esta multiplexado por dentro).

Vos lo unico que tenes que hacer con el ADC es establecer la Vref, esta Vref sera lo que represente un nivel de tu ADC, si tu ACD es de 10 bits (creo que si), tendras 1024 niveles, para tener la mejor exactitud en la medicion la Vref debiera salir de hacer Vtermistor-max/1024. Pero habra que ver en las hojas de datos del adc, cuanto es el valor minimo de Vref que podes imponer, ya que a tensiones muy pequeñas entra a jugar el ruido.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 3, 2010)

> Se calento el amigo  .



NO.... lo que pasa es que crei que ya se habia definido lo de los pulsadores....
y no entendi.... pero todo bien.... 



> Pero si configuramos un solo puerto en modo de ADC, el pic leerá tension, ¿no?.



Ya entendi....
si....

mi pensar es que para que quieres las otras 28 entradas ( o no se cuantas aun exactamente) sobrantes del uC?

y  arriesgare al los errores de las resistencias y el ADC.... yo pienso que te meterías en problemas innecesariamente....

aparte de que si necesitas mas pulsadores podrias hacer una matriz digital....
( no se si sea el termino correcto)

ie.
Matriz  1byte 4x4 

bit 2,1                            


0 0 0 0                          
0 0 0 0                         
0 1 0 0                      
0 0 0 0


----------



## gongonni (Jun 7, 2010)

una pregunta, éstas placa (foto), ¿se llama realmente protoboards? o ¿tienen un nombre más específico? lo digo porque intento comprar-las y me salen pcbs con agujeritos para SOLDAR componentes...







las busco y me salen éstas:






saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Jun 7, 2010)

si... asi se llaman protoboards o placas de pruebas sin soldadura.....

los de abajo los conozco como pcb preperforada.... 

saludos


----------



## jonatanvill (Jun 7, 2010)

si son mas practicas

pero esa del dibujo no es la tradicional de  proto como se consige


----------



## guayu (Jun 8, 2010)

usa el tip 41 no le des mas vueltas claro colocale un disipador bueno yo lo he hecho y funciona bien asi no te compliques ya


----------

